# armstrong for giro, contador for tdfrance?



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/oct08/oct13news3

seems odd for lance to give up his summer ride

he wont be ready in time for the giro.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

I'm glad to see lance at Giro. I love watching the Giro. It should be interesting.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

But he's doing the Tour Down Under and Tour of California, what more can he do. It's not like Lance sat on his ass until he got reinstated into the pro tour.

Bruyneel looks to be an awesome politician to pull this off. I am sure there are many things connected to this deal (with Lance) that we'll be finding out throughout the years.


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't know Armstrong personally, but to me, the Giro would be his type of race. So many other riders seemed to be complaining about riding a course "for mountain bikes", but with his background, I think its something that Armstrong would dig. If this news is indeed true, Johan has a lot more pull than I thought with both of them.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

bas said:


> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/oct08/oct13news3
> 
> seems odd for lance to give up his summer ride
> 
> he wont be ready in time for the giro.


Why not? He's got 7 months to prepare.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

As I predicted in another thread about a month ago, Armstrong wanted to do a Giro and skip the Tour one year towards the end, then the whole Discovery Channel thing happened and they weren't too down with that. I think Armstrong may race the Giro and skip the Tour- which would make the Giro organizers very happy. 

Given his goals, doing the Giro/Vuelta double would be likely for race starts. Plus an earlier peak would allow him to ride some of the spring races he was forced to miss out on with a TdF contender schedule in the past- like the Ardennes classics.


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Uh, isnt 7 tours in a row a pattern? Why F with success, his recipe worked everytime! He's either not riding the Tour or he's trying a completely different approach to it, for what reason I cannot understand. This is weird, knowing LA you would think he would come back to win ToursDF and nothing else matters wouldnt you? I totally got this one wrong.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Could care less about Armstrong, but wouldn't it be nice if this got the Giro back on live TV?


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

actually seems pretty smart to use the Giro as preparation for TdF since he hasn't done a grand tour for 3 years - worked for Lemond's comback in 1989.


----------



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

It would be awesome if he skipped the Tour and focused on the Giro and some other races. He always spoke about the Tour being the only race that really mattered to him since it's the biggest race in the world, but at this point, just his presence at the Giro or Vuelta would elevate the status of those races hugely.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

bigmig19 said:


> Uh, isnt 7 tours in a row a pattern? Why F with success, his recipe worked everytime! He's either not riding the Tour or he's trying a completely different approach to it, for what reason I cannot understand. This is weird, knowing LA you would think he would come back to win ToursDF and nothing else matters wouldnt you? I totally got this one wrong.


It's possible that, as he has said, he is truly motivated to promote LiveStrong to the widest possible community. He doesn't need to win to accomplish that, at least for one year. Just being present creates the stir necessary to get the message out. 

If he can also ride credibly at the front, so much the better. A stage win or two and couple of nice mountain rides would put him on the front page. 

It is not mandatory that there be a hidden agenda or secret motivations.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> As I predicted in another thread about a month ago, Armstrong wanted to do a Giro and skip the Tour one year towards the end, then the whole Discovery Channel thing happened and they weren't too down with that. I think Armstrong may race the Giro and skip the Tour- which would make the Giro organizers very happy.
> 
> Given his goals, doing the Giro/Vuelta double would be likely for race starts. Plus an earlier peak would allow him to ride some of the spring races he was forced to miss out on with a TdF contender schedule in the past- like the Ardennes classics.


I think you're right. I don't think Bruyneel, Contador, nor Armstrong think it's smart for an individual to try to win two grand successive grand tours. You need the recovery time. So Contador can focus on the TDF without the pressure to defend either his Giro or Vuelta title. 
Armstrong wouldn't use the Giro as prep for the Tour. His personal experience has shown him it isn't ideal for him. He has nothing to prove at the Tour, he'd be a distraction, he'd probably be in some danger, and he'd disrupt the current team setup. He has the chance to return to racing, do something different, and prove something at the same time. This would be the ideal circumstances for him to return and be able to fit into Astana while allowing Contador to pursue his own goals.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

It will be awesome to have Lance at the Giro. We will probably get back daily TV coverage too. His presence at any race is amazing. I saw him race recently at the cyclocross race at Interbike with about 15000 other spectators. It was a great race even though Lance was not in the first two groups. It was like seeing Jordan come back into basketball. Don't believe me? come to the Tout of California in February and see for yourself. Magic.

Lance has been pointing toward this Giro switch since the day after the announcement at the Clinton Global initiative. I was in the press conference at Interbike and he was already saying for Contador not to worry, that they would work it out. (not exact words) I totally believe Lance's plan is to promote Cancer awareness in as many positive minded countries as possible. In France, the issue just turns negative. Like Lance said, "I never said I needed The Tour De France." Should be a fun year. LOL.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

The chance to spread the Livestrong message firsthand in Italy, Spain and Belgium to a _highly_ receptive audience (while tweaking ASO who won't like the Giro getting out from under their thumb) will be irresistible. 

Plus, from a selfish side- daily Giro on Versus!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Chili Fries (Jul 4, 2008)

He says he's still riding the Tour. Doing the Giro as preparation worked well for VDV last year.
Riding the Giro also gives him a back up plan if Astana doesn't get asked to France.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Chili Fries said:


> He says he's still riding the Tour. Doing the Giro as preparation worked well for VDV last year.
> Riding the Giro also gives him a back up plan if Astana doesn't get asked to France.


Astana should be given the nod as Prudhomme has said anyway.

On another note, I do believe that Lance would race the Giro as the Astana #1 man for sure. I'm sure he'll have a strong supporting cast in Kloden, Chechu and maybe Levi or Horner as well. Iglinsky could factor in too.

That way, Contador can have Levi, Zubeldia and Hernandez with a few others to support him as well.

But, I also have a feeling that Lance would race the Tour too and he may well be a co-leader or who knows, a super domestique maybe! Probably.


I'm definitely keen on following this very closely to see what the plans and all are. Interesting indeed.


----------



## iamnotfilip (Jul 9, 2007)

uzziefly said:


> But, I also have a feeling that Lance would race the Tour too and he may well be a co-leader or who knows, a super domestique maybe! Probably.


Maybe the corporate lords suggested he improves his tarnished rep a bit if he wants to make a lot of money with his new line of Trek bikes.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Hmmm. Special edition pink Livestrong wrist bands?


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

I sure hope this means that the Giro will be broadcast in Canada.


----------



## Bry03cobra (Oct 31, 2006)

Lance's 7 tour wins is a big deal. Many hallowed him the greatest cyclist ever. A big deal was made with AC winning TDF, Giro, and Veulta. Now Lance wants to be a part of that small group as well. If Lance can come back and win the Giro and Veulta (clean) He will have pretty much done it all in pro cycling, he can be argued as the best ever. Just what his ego needs. I think he will have full team support at the Giro. Take it easy at the TDF and support the leader, and conserve for the Veulta.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

stevesbike said:


> actually seems pretty smart to use the Giro as preparation for TdF since he hasn't done a grand tour for 3 years - worked for Lemond's comback in 1989.


Carmichael recently said that Lance's biggest challenge is to make up 3 years of "lost" racing time as quickly as possible by getting racing miles under his legs. I don't know if that means Lance is still going for the GC on the TdF, but getting the body re-acquainted with a 3-week hell like the Giro is one way to test his fitness, with all of June "off" to decide whether to go for GC or work for Conti.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Coolhand said:


> As I predicted in another thread about a month ago, Armstrong wanted to do a Giro and skip the Tour one year towards the end, then the whole Discovery Channel thing happened and they weren't too down with that. I think Armstrong may race the Giro and skip the Tour- which would make the Giro organizers very happy.
> 
> Given his goals, doing the Giro/Vuelta double would be likely for race starts. Plus an earlier peak would allow him to ride some of the spring races he was forced to miss out on with a TdF contender schedule in the past- like the Ardennes classics.



Nice call. Around the same time you posted your prediction the Giro director 
was in Austin. He was such nice guy he even helped me sell a bike when he stopped in the shop for a visit. I was gonna tip my hat then, but couldnt without giving up the goods.


----------



## enac (Aug 24, 2007)

Lets Get Daily Tv Coverage Of The Giro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Coolhand said:


> As I predicted in another thread about a month ago, Armstrong wanted to do a Giro and skip the Tour one year towards the end, then the whole Discovery Channel thing happened and they weren't too down with that. I think Armstrong may race the Giro and skip the Tour- which would make the Giro organizers very happy.
> 
> Given his goals, doing the Giro/Vuelta double would be likely for race starts. Plus an earlier peak would allow him to ride some of the spring races he was forced to miss out on with a TdF contender schedule in the past- like the Ardennes classics.


I completely missed this one. I didn't see how Armstrong was going to pass on the publicity eh would receive from the TdF. The whole reason for his comeback is to raise cancer awareness. Maybe it's a reflection on his abilities as a 37 year old. 

I guess OLN will be broadcasting the Giro next year, which will be nice.


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Don't be mistaken, the Giro is simply a training ground to get race miles under his legs. The TDF will be his main objective and he will ride for no one other than himself.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

There's no way he's sitting out the TDF when the objective is to raise cancer awareness (and funding) primarily in the US. You just can't do this when 90% of the general US population has never even heard of the Giro; even casual bike riders think the Giro is just a helmet brand.


----------



## ProRoad (Oct 13, 2008)

moabbiker said:


> You just can't do this when 90% of the general US population has never even heard of the Giro; even casual bike riders think the Giro is just a helmet brand.


Funny, probably because Lance has never done the giro. That's the marketing power of Lance. As the organizers know, that will all change after next year.

I am thinking of going to Italy in may.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

*Gazzetta dello Sport Interview of Lance (English)*

http://english.gazzetta.it/More_sports/Primo_Piano/2008/10/14/int_armstrong.shtml


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

More on the Giro being his primary race:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news.php?id=news/2008/oct08/oct14news2



> Lance Armstrong will likely make the Giro d'Italia his only three-week race next season. His main goal is to raise global awareness for cancer and the Texan has a feeling that the Tour's attention may be too distracting from that.


and 



> Armstrong wouldn't be Armstrong if he wouldn't want to leave a mark on the Italian roads, though. "I have no experience with this race... I certainly will come here to try to win it. It is possible that the Giro will be the only three-week race I will do."


Told you.


----------



## BuenosAires (Apr 3, 2004)

I hope this is true. I'd really like to see Lance do some of the Classics and then The Giro.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

honestly, i see him doing a few classics, competing in the giro, and maybe the vuelta. then, if everything feel good, going for the tour the next year.

i am excited that him riding the giro will most likely get daily coverage for us. the past few years the giro has seemed more exciting to me. will they still start with a team time trial? i love that.


----------



## spinmearound (Oct 10, 2008)

Lance for Governor?!?!? 

http://www.velonews.com/article/84314/armstrong-casts-doubt-on-tour-return 

_Armstrong also confirmed speculation that he might be considering a career in public life after his finally hangs up the bike for good, mentioning that he might run for the governor of Texas.

“Maybe in 2014. It’s something on my mind, but it’s a job as hard as sacrificing on the bike,” he said._


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

spinmearound said:


> Lance for Governor?!?!?
> 
> http://www.velonews.com/article/84314/armstrong-casts-doubt-on-tour-return
> 
> ...


El Presidente!


----------



## spinmearound (Oct 10, 2008)

That does seem to be the path of Texas governors (aaahhumm)


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

No guarantee Astana gets invited to the TdF. What looks superficially like a magnanimous gesture could leave Contador in the cold.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

ASO basically has said they are in.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Well I personally dont think there is any way that Lance can ride both tours with winning in mind. The first thing to go as you age is the ability to recover quickly.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

The Astana Compromise:

Lance will ride the Giro. Expectations will be lower than the TdF. If LA shows great form he maybe a contender or become leader should Contador crash out or become ill during te Tour. If Lance puts all his eggs in the " TdF basket", he could be an epic fail. Bruyneel is all about winning and the odds on favorite is Contador. This arrangement keeps Alberto with Astana. Bruyneel will not lose the TdF and has Levi or Kloden as backup.

The ATOC will be Levi's race as team leader. It is Lance's tip of the hat to Levi. Prepares Lance for the Giro and readies the team for a grand tour.

The Tour Down Under is without expectations. Bruyneel's strategy was to win every race Astana entered. Most of the English speaking countries will work hard for this race. For Astana it is more about preparation for the ATOC. A surprise strategy would be to unleash Kloden or Brajkovic on a flier, then ride in support of the leader.

The Vuelta is probably gonna be Contador's baby because he is Spanish and it is all about national pride and repeating as champion. If AC is too tired to ride after the TdF the team leader slot is open to whoever is riding best by September.

I don't see Lance as a classics rider and above all he must avoid injury to have a successful season.

Bruyneel would like nothing better than to sweep all the grand tours and he has assembled the team to it. His recent acquisitions are in preparation for the grand tours and to support his leaders.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Call me the Swami:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1795338#poststop


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Coolhand said:


> Call me the Swami:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=1795338#poststop


Well ain't you mr. know it all. 

And my post was right after yours too. Moreon.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Don Duende said:


> The Astana Compromise:
> 
> Lance will ride the Giro. Expectations will be lower than the TdF. If LA shows great form he maybe a contender or become leader should Contador crash out or become ill during te Tour. If Lance puts all his eggs in the " TdF basket", he could be an epic fail. Bruyneel is all about winning and the odds on favorite is Contador. This arrangement keeps Alberto with Astana. Bruyneel will not lose the TdF and has Levi or Kloden as backup.
> 
> ...



One problem - Contador stated that he's 27 and "can't go on making big efforts like this year again"

Erm, last I checked, 27 is still pretty darn young. 

The TdF is his main goal next year without a doubt. I don't think he'd defend his Vuelta. It'll probably be Levi's race next year. Who knows though.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> Well ain't you mr. know it all.
> 
> And my post was right after yours too. Moreon.


Day late, dollar short.


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

You guys are kidding if you don't think LA will ride the Tour. Lance stating that he might not ride the tour is just a ploy. I GUARANTEE he will ride in the TDF in 09.

1. Leaving his status up in the air will make it more likely that ASO has no excuse to exclude Astana from the tour. Once ASO announces their invitees that includes Astana, Lance can then decide to ride the tour. 

2. The Giro will simply be a proving ground for LA to show Johan that he is strong enough to win the Tour. Clearly if Lance has the form and blows them away at the Giro you can bet he will ride the TDF.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Except ASO already said Astana was in. And we are going by his words and that of his team. 



> Armstrong wouldn't be Armstrong if he wouldn't want to leave a mark on the Italian roads, though. "I have no experience with this race... I certainly will come here to try to win it. It is possible that the Giro will be the only three-week race I will do."
> 
> There are still some doubts about his Tour de France appearance. "Everybody knows about its importance but there are the problems with the organisers, journalists and fans. This could be detracting from my main goal, the global awareness of the fight against cancer."


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Coolhand said:


> Except ASO already said Astana was in. And we are going by his words and that of his team.


Well, actually Prudhomme said Astana would most likely be in if there were no further issues or scandals. 

Look, its all speculation at this point. Lance only said he didn't need to ride TDF if the organizers were grandstanding. There has been no official decision. Lance most likely won't make the decision until after the Giro. But, if he has the form (which I believe he will), I promise you he will ride in the Tour.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

So I've been out of the country and behind in the news. (yay!) 
My dad told me about this and he lives in Austin so I googled it. Seems like you guys already are in the know but this is from the Austin Statesman.
Also, major hints that Ventoux may be back in 2009. Not doing the Giro was his biggest regret?? BS!! I thought he said gifting away the Ventoux and never winning there was his biggest regret. I can see him telling Johan to let Contador have the Tour, just let me have Ventoux stage!! 

CYCLING

Armstrong continues to hint he might not race in Tour de France
Cyclist says distractions might take away from his 'mission' of cancer awareness.
ASSOCIATED PRESS


Wednesday, October 15, 2008 

ROME — Lance Armstrong has expressed doubts about racing in next year's Tour de France. 

The Austin resident, who agreed Monday to ride in next year's Giro d'Italia, said in an interview published Tuesday that he may not go for an eighth Tour de France title after all. 

"Everyone knows its importance, but the problems that I have with the organizers, journalists and fans could distract me from my mission — focusing the world's attention on the battle against cancer," Armstrong said in Gazzetta dello Sport. 

The 37-year-old Armstrong announced last month that he is returning to cycling after three years in retirement, and he wants to draw more attention to his global campaign to fight cancer, a disease he survived before winning seven straight Tours from 1999-2005. 

Armstrong has feuded for years with Tour de France officials over drug-testing issues, but Tour director Christian Prudhomme has said he and the Astana team will be allowed to race next year as long as they avoid doping problems. Astana was banned from this year's Tour. 

"I hope there's a diplomatic and peaceful solution," Armstrong said. "Before announcing my return, I contacted the organizers but I still haven't had a response." 

The 100th anniversary edition of the Giro is scheduled for May 9-31. The Tour de France starts July 4. 

"Anything is possible, but I would find it incredible," Armstrong said of the possibility that the Tour would not invite him. "I want to be in Paris, but in a serene situation." 

Armstrong has never competed in the three-week Giro, considered the sport's most prestigious stage race after the Tour. "I don't have any experience with this race," he said. "The other day I trained with Axel Merckx and I asked him a ton of questions. I'm excited. I'm certainly coming to try to win, because there's a chance that the Giro is the only three-week race I'll enter." 

Merckx, the son of cycling great Eddy Merckx, will lead a development team that Armstrong is starting. 

Armstrong's choice to enter the Giro received a mixed reception. 

Renato Di Rocco, the president of the Italian Cycling Federation, said the news "is the 100 years of the Giro, not Armstrong's return." Filippo Simeoni, a fellow cyclist who had a well-known run-in with Armstrong at the 2004 Tour, called the American's return "pathetic." 

"If I find myself next to him at the Giro, I would expect him to make a (gesture) and admit his mistake," Simeoni was quoted as saying in Rome daily La Repubblica. 

Armstrong is expected to revive his rivalry with Ivan Basso at the Giro. Basso's two-year ban for doping expires later this month. The Italian finished third and second behind Armstrong in the 2004 and 2005 Tours, respectively. 

"I know him as an opponent and a person," Basso said. "When he does something, he does it to excel. I don't know if he's going to race the Tour afterward, but I'm certain he'll come to the Giro to win." 

Basso will pay a $15,000 fine under a plea bargain arrangement Tuesday to close a case that had regular judicial authorities investigating him for doping. 

Elsewhere ... 

The French Anti-Doping agency has finished retesting Tour de France samples for banned blood-booster CERA and plans to hang onto those tests until next year. On Monday, Bernhard Kohl of Austria became the fourth rider to test positive for CERA — an advanced form of EPO — and the seventh positive test from the 2008 Tour overall. 

Michael Rasmussen will speak before the Court of Arbitration for Sport at his Nov. 14 appeals hearing in an attempt to overturn his two-year ban from cycling. He was leading last year's Tour de France when his Rabobank team withdrew him for lying about his whereabouts when he missed pre-race doping tests. 

Buzz up!Vote for this story!


----------



## jaybike (Oct 26, 2003)

As I strolled the streets of Varese before the start of the Giro de Lombardie, I spoke to a very prominent director sportif. He said that there is to be a big announcement that lots of money will be donated to the Livestrong Organization.
Wait and see.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

I think it will be Bruyneel's strategy to put two riders on the podium of every grand tour in 2009. In 2008 he demonstrated that with only eight days notice he can win the Giro. So LA saying he doesn't know how to approach the Giro is BS don't believe it. But Astana will not put all their eggs into Lance's basket, too risky. After all didn't Johann say if they race they might as well win? The Vuelta was proof of his ability to put two riders on the podium, expect to see him attempt the same in 2009. Actually, it makes sense, considering all the situations that can turn against you in a three week race. Astana 's roster is stacked with GC contenders.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Don Duende said:


> I think it will be Bruyneel's strategy to put two riders on the podium of every grand tour in 2009. In 2008 he demonstrated that with only eight days notice he can win the Giro. So LA saying he doesn't know how to approach the Giro is BS don't believe it. But Astana will not put all their eggs into Lance's basket, too risky. After all didn't Johann say if they race they might as well win? The Vuelta was proof of his ability to put two riders on the podium, expect to see him attempt the same in 2009. Actually, it makes sense, considering all the situations that can turn against you in a three week race. Astana 's roster is stacked with GC contenders.


Astana is without a doubt, the best GC team out there - they easily have a couple of riders that can podium each GT if they really go for it.

But, to do so, they would require everyone in top form of course, something which can be a little difficult as we witnessed in the Giro this year. Ok, maybe the lack of notice was also a factor.

Next year, Lance Armstrong and maybe Andreas Kloden for the Giro. But, once again, that is a period of time where Kloden's allergies act up at so it might be a problem. So maybe, it'll be Levi Leipheimer and Lance.

The one problem I see is that I'm pretty sure Levi would like to try his hand at the Tour. Given the consummate professional he is, I suspect he'd either do the Tour and Vuelta or Giro and Tour.

Armstrong could skip the Tour and do the Vuelta but once again, that's as probable as him racing the Giro and Tour as well.

Either way, with Levi Leipheimer, Andreas Kloden, Lance Armstrong and the Spanish disco sensation, Alberto Contador, they have so many riders at their forefront of assault. 

Add Haimar Zubeldia, Maxim Iglinsky, Chris Horner (not sure why he never featured in a GT this year though) and Contador's friend Jesus Hernandez and the improving Janez Brajkovic, you have a strong support squad. Oh, don't forget about Sergio Paulinho, Chechu Rubeira and Benjamin Noval on climbs as well as Assan Bazayev and Tomas Vaitkus too.



Tell me that's not a squad capable of having at least one rider in the top 5 of each GT and honestly, I suspect they'd podium each of the Tours next year with at least one win. 

The Tour looks like Contador's, especially so if CSC's Schlecks have a problem with the scandal (less guys to work him in the race).



Just going on my picks: 

Giro - Lance and Levi

TdF - Alberto and Andreas

Vuelta - Levi and Lance perhaps. (Because Alberto is gunning for the Tour, Lance will be allowed to go for the win for the Vuelta instead of Contador defending his title, especially so since he said he's only gunning for Le Tour)

The Giro looks to be the only blip just because of the unknown ability of Lance and the steep slopes would mean Levi will lose some time of course. Then again, he was hardly far off on the Angliru this year so. Haha.

TdF - Alberto's win.

Vuelta - Levi or Lance for the win.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

Ullrich rode the Giro for fitness as have many others

I don't see lance riding the TDF for someone else - especially someone who can't even drop Levi

Lance has also scoffed at the speeds with which the Tour had recently - but the guy is very calculating so I'm sure he isn't going to make any decisions until he compares his fitness and power meter numbers to old - 

I don't see him riding the Vuelta - he never liked riding that late in the season and a 3 week tour is risky business to begin with - great to have him back tho


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

CARBON110 said:


> Ullrich rode the Giro for fitness as have many others
> 
> I don't see lance riding the TDF for someone else - especially someone who can't even drop Levi
> 
> ...



Actually, he's very likely gunning for the Giro as it already is.

So, this would make him have to peak twice for 6 weeks in total with these 2 races. 

Given his cancer mission, it wouldn't really surprise me if he rode the Vuelta. 

Plus, he has said that Alberto need not worry about the Tour and while this might just be a statement, it also can be a possibility.


----------



## CARBON110 (Apr 17, 2002)

care to make it interesting?


----------



## Aquamarinos (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't wait for next year, great to have Lance back!!!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*a better choice*

a) he expands his identity in newer markets (good for cancer research)
b) he brings the American audience to different events (good for cycling)
c) he allows Contador to go for the TdF (good for the team)
d) he shuns the ASO and the TdF (good for him)


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

I've not been a Lance fan, but with him riding the Giro, and being as "open" as he is with dope testing, I might have to stop hatin' on him. I think it's a great decision if these things actually come to pass.


----------



## bianchi77 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well,gonna watch Lance in the Giro 2008....


----------

